# Love The Beast Arises, or your money back.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/i-am-slaughter-promo.html

Interesting offer. I wonder how easily they will accept the swap. I'm guessing an 'I didn't like it' in the explanation won't cut it, must have to get some substance to it. Don't know how they can police this really though, relying heavily on good faith of the readers here. Nothing to stop you reading it. Loving it, but then saying you hated it to get a different book afterwards. And once again. There's no way they can check you deleted the ebook or MP3 either. 

Not saying that's what I would do, but I guarantee people will.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Not saying that's what I would do, but I guarantee people will.


I wouldn't, simply because I am too lazy to email them and ask for my money back.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

By clicking the "I agree" button you are consenting a SWAT team to kick your door down at any time in the future to check your ereader/laptop/iPad.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> By clicking the "I agree" button you are consenting a SWAT team to kick your door down at any time in the future to check your ereader/laptop/iPad.


More likely your soul is forfeit to Slaanesh if you are not honest about this agreement.


LotN


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Worse: You'll be given a free life time subscription to the works of Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> More likely your soul is forfeit to Slaanesh if you are not honest about this agreement.
> 
> 
> LotN



Not a horrible thing.... :so_happy:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

It's a normal marketing model. A bit like a money back guaranteed if you're not 100% satisfied.
The vast majority of people won't claim, and of those that do, it will be a small minority. It doesn't matter in the slightest if the customer wants their money back, the offer has attracted interest, garnered increased sales and will probably lead to further sales in that product line. 

So I wouldn't get all angsty about how they will "police" it to make sure you're not lying, they don't care at all. As far as they're concerned you are one tiny part of the whole sales target.

Plus it's a digital product you're getting with zero overheads, and they're keeping your money. Plus they actually state that they'll give you another digital book free, meaning you can keep the original.
It's a buy one get one free model, with the bonus for them that you have to make an effort to claim your free book, which they know most people cannot be arsed to do. 
And it makes them look good to. They get to sound confident and generous, so fill your boots. Write back saying that you disliked it cause there wasn't enough political machinations, or orks, or sunsets or whatever and get your free book/ mp3. They won't mind.


----------

